# Elderly White Woman Spits on Black Caregiver



## PatDM'T (Feb 11, 2021)

So ladies,
I saw this video
and was confused.

I could not
understand why
the caregiver was
putting up with
the abuse.
I hoped she was
collecting evidence
for her lawyer
or employer
as that was
the only reason
her apparent patience
would make
sense to me.
And that this 
recording was 
not done just
to go viral.


But then I also
saw this video
where the victim
in the previous video
appears to be the abuser.


What in the world????
Is this really the same pair?


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 12, 2021)

I only saw the first video before and I just knew that granny would be getting hit later. The way she calmly accepted being spat on told me that she retaliates when no one is looking. That old hag is hateful. But instead of becoming inhuman like her she should just quit and find another job. 


I work on a geriatric ward and some of these old white people show their true colours even with their dementia. One person (Eastern European) refers to people as  “ you Jew” when she is angry. 

One time I was recovering a confused post-op 100 year old woman and was being assisted by a health care assistant who was preventing her from jumping out of her bed. The woman called me and the HCA dirty n..... and the HCA just left the woman to fall out the bed, luckily I was able to run and prevent her from falling onto the floor.

I did do not take  their behaviours personally. Never had one spit on me though. That old woman is despicable. She was a plantation owner in a former life.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 12, 2021)

Some of my cancer patients were the most racist people. Had the nerve to still be looking down their noses at anyone with stage 4 cancer. I can only empathize with the frustration, pain, fear and anger, but they would sit there sweet as pie with the doctor and show their entire behinds on me. Sad part is they failed to recognize that the doctors knew very little if anything about all the technical behind the scenes details about the clinical trials the patients were desperate to get access to. I’m the one that controlled that knowledge. If I was a different person, it’s very easy to make a person ineligible or say that it’s met enrollment or whatever.  The doctors trust study staff for that information and if I don’t like you- I “could” find a way to make you go away.  
Dementia patients lose function of the parts of their brains that regulate your impulses so they’re liable to say and do all sorts of things, act out sexually even. So while I don’t know if that’s what’s going on here- it looks suspect. That caregiver needs to move on before she catches a case.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 12, 2021)

I would hope you guys would put some money on my books for snacks or books or the internet


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 12, 2021)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> I would hope you guys would put some money on my books for snacks or books or the internet


I would gladly donate lmao


----------



## Ivonnovi (Feb 12, 2021)

I would put my mortgage on the Caregivers book.    It is absolutely amazing what they have to put up with.    It couldn't be me.    Blacks can be just as u-g-l-y; I know of one that referred to his (black) caregivers as "Monkeys" and it took everything I had to refrain from sending him into a backwards involuntary wheelchair wheely for _lovingly _throwing snot rags at me and my son. 

I am convinced the later was during the more advanced stages of dementia; the prior offense was while he was very cognizant of his behavior.  Because of the personal observation and a few other's I've seen I thoroughly believe that the "Dementia" reveals a part of themselves they'd otherwise be able to mask.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Feb 12, 2021)

This is exactly why I refuse to work in long term care. I know I would literally slap the s#&* out of somebody meemaw if they did this to me.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 12, 2021)

That old bitty stuck the landing onto the bed!  

I think the caretaker was just helping with her daily exercise.
Carry on!  Whee, whee 

Ready for your bath? No?


----------



## Theresamonet (Feb 12, 2021)

After watching both videos, I think they’re a good pair.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 12, 2021)

I haven't been able to bring myself to watch the first video.  But I'm sure she's culpable from the posted comments.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 12, 2021)

Ganjababy said:


> I only saw the first video before and I just knew that granny would be getting hit later. The way she calmly accepted being spat on told me that she retaliates when no one is looking. That old hag is hateful. *But instead of becoming inhuman like her she should just quit and find another job.*



Right?
That right there
is one toxic
environment.
Someone finna
get hurt or killed.



Ganjababy said:


> I work on a geriatric ward and some of these old white people show their true colours even with their dementia. One person (Eastern European) refers to people as  “ you Jew” when she is angry.
> 
> One time I was recovering a confused post-op 100 year old woman and was being assisted by a health care assistant who was preventing her from jumping out of her bed. The woman called me and the HCA dirty n..... and the HCA just left the woman to fall out the bed, luckily I was able to run and prevent her from falling onto the floor.
> 
> I did do not take  their behaviours personally. Never had one spit on me though. That old woman is despicable. She was a plantation owner in a former life.



I applaud you
ladies with patience
and compassion.
I don't know if I
could do it.
I hope I would,
but ooh chile!

I am amused
you saw the events
of the second video
in the making.
And here my clueless butt
thought sistah just
badly needed a job
and had low self-esteem
that made her think
she couldn't do
better elsewhere.


----------



## leona2025 (Feb 13, 2021)

Couldn't be me. Everyone has a calling and I would end up going to prison and hell beating the breaks off one of these old people. For me there is nothing in this world more disrespectful than someone spitting on me. I rarely get angry, but I will black out if someone spits on me.

Thanks sisters for your care and patience cause these folks wouldn't have a chance otherwise.


----------

